# Ilse Aigner: Microsoft's Xbox One is a Trojan



## heidi2521 (Jun 3, 2013)

Ilse Aigner: Microsofts Xbox One ist ein Trojaner - WinFuture.de

Isle Aigner is the federal minister of consumer protection in Germany. 

She joins the likes of Peter Schaar who have called the batsuichi a "Twisted Nightmare".


----------



## Desmond (Jun 3, 2013)

Not surprised.


----------



## Krow (Jun 3, 2013)

And why exactly does this merit a new thread? Continue in the relevant thread. Closed.


----------

